# Newbie needs advice for a 5.1 system



## PaPaTsang (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi,

My family and I just moved to London, Ontario. We are moving to live in a house next month. Currently we only have a plasma TV Panasonic TC-P55ST50 and a cheap sound bar, so I am looking to buy a 5.1 sound system for the TV which will be placed in the main floor family room (about 400 sq. ft.). My budget is about $1500 (more or less, depends) for the receiver and six speakers. We would use the system mainly for MKV movies. I don't have much knowledge on the field. At first I was thinking to get the Bose package system ($800) at Costo, until I spent some nights reading the forum here (very glad I did!). Please feel free to provide your suggestions and comments, which I really need. 

Receiver:
I am thinking about the Onkyo TX-NR616 ($649), because its got THX Select2 Plus and two HDMI outputs (I could hook up to a nice projector to be placed in the same room in the future.). The cable box and a console would also hook to the receiver. Any other alternative at better price?

Speakers + sub-woofer:
I was thinking about the Pioneer Andrew Jones SP-PK52FS (read lots of positives) until I heard that those are not selling in Canada :hissyfit:. Is there any other recommendation at similar price range (or below $1000)? Regarding the sub-woofer, I like the bass to be solid, but not necessary to be over-whelmed, feeling the 'exists" is fine with my old lady.

Where to buy:
There are only Best buy and future shop here in London. Not much selections at all. Seems I could only buy from online. Please let me know where I could order the equipments and ship to London, Ontario that you may recommend.

Thank you in advance,
Pierre


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

IMO:
- Re. the AVR: Check out the TX-NR626 at BestBuy.ca. It has dual HDMI outputs and -unlike the 616, which has 2EQ (the most basic version of Audyssey) - it has MultEQ.

- Re. the sub: Consider the SVS PB-1000 ($499), available in Canada through SonicBoomAudio.com, SVS's Canadian distributor.

- Re. speakers: Consider buying gently-used from canuckaudiomart.com, used[yourcity].com or [yourcity].kijiji.ca. With a bit of patience and diligence, you can get some great deals on really good speakers. I recommend Paradigm speakers.


----------



## PaPaTsang (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi eljay, thank you for the information.
The TX-NR626 and SVS PB-1000 sounds good, definitely would look into them. 
Regarding the Paradigm 5.0 speakers, are there any models I should specifically look for?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

PaPaTsang said:


> Hi eljay, thank you for the information.
> The TX-NR626 and SVS PB-1000 sounds good, definitely would look into them.
> Regarding the Paradigm 5.0 speakers, are there any models I should specifically look for?


IMO:
- towers: Monitor 7 v3/v4 
- bookshelf: Monitor 3 v3/v4 or Mini Monitor v3/v4
- center: CC-370 v1-v4, or the older CC-350

Max price ranges* (also IMO):
- pair of Monitor 7 v4s for ~$400-$450
- pair of Monitor 7v3s for ~$350-$400
- pair of Monitor 3s for ~$250-$300
- pair of Mini Monitors for ~$200-$250
- any of the CC speakers for ~$150-$250

(*For speakers in excellent cosmetic condition and, of course, in perfect working order.)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You are getting sound advice so far, if you have a friend in the northern USA you could also get this Onkyo 709 from Accessories for less.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I just checked Kijiji London and found

Paradigm Servo 15 - $500

Monitor 9v4, CC370v4, MiniMonitorv2, and 2x PS1000v4 for a 5.2 package, contact for pricing

Monitor 11v2, CC370v2, ADP370v2, PW2200 5.1 for $1200.


----------

